# Back Yard Visitor



## DWSmith (Jul 17, 2013)

I live in the city so a visitor like this is highly unusual. This is the second sighting with the first just seeing the tail as she jumped over a fence.

Shot taken with a Nikon D7000, distance 200+ feet with a 300mm lense.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 17, 2013)

In the city? But I thought you lived in North Carolina! 

Pretty good shot if handheld.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 19, 2013)

You kidding all east coast is over crowded. I'm surprised he has that much room for a back yard. Btw great shot, not always easy to get.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 19, 2013)

dinner!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 19, 2013)

200 feet with a 300 Savage is even more rewarding! Still fun to see. We had a doe and fawn running through our neighbors tonight.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 19, 2013)

fresh backstrap, cast iron crispy fried tater and onions and a little black pepper gravy. I prefer my Ruger 300 win mag, not that I don't love the savage, I have a .243 and a .270.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice shot @200'! 

We used to get them in our backyard all the time....but it's been a while since we saw any.


----------



## daveb (Jul 20, 2013)

Coin toss. .308 or .243

Nice healthy doe.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 20, 2013)

I guess everything is relative. Up in Dutchess County the deer run rampant and are an all too common sight. We put up deer fencing over ten years ago to keep them out of the yards and the flowers and the shrubs and the veggies and the .....
Still that is a nice shot from 200'.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 20, 2013)

Our neighbors behind us have 8 acres so we see them prancing around quite a bit. Our four dogs tend to keep them out of our yard.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 20, 2013)

Not a day goes by that I don't see at least a few on my commute through the woods into the city....Maybe I should stop driving 80mph...


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 20, 2013)

Guard your tomato plants.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 20, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> fresh backstrap, cast iron crispy fried tater and onions and a little black pepper gravy. I prefer my Ruger 300 win mag, not that I don't love the savage, I have a .243 and a .270.



I'm there! :hungry:


----------

